# Could you miscarry with a closed cervix?



## kissesandhugs

I'm sure everyones getting quite annoyed with my posts lol but I was bleeding heavy red blood on sunday then it stopped on monday and since I've been spotting brown blood. Cervix is closed though. Is there a chance I could've miscarried on sunday with all the blood even though my cervix is closed?


----------



## Kizzy454

just looked on google (( i had a bleed my cervix is slightly dilated.. 

If you come to your doctor's office with bleeding, the first thing she or he will want to do is to perform a pelvic exam to check whether your cervix has begun to dilate. If it has, this situation is called threatened abortion; a miscarriage will not necessarily happen, but there is a chance that it might. Your doctor will also check whether the membranes surrounding the fetus have ruptured. If they have, and your cervix is dilated, then a miscarriage is certain.


----------



## kissesandhugs

right. My cervix was completely closed though when he did the pelvic exam. thanks for the info :hugs:


----------



## babypeanut25

My first miscarriage I started bleeding and went to ER when they did an ultrasound my cervix was closed. They said there was nothing in womb and to expect heavier bleeding soon. I honestly didn't care to ask what any of it meant I jut wanted to be home. Sorry I don't have more info for you.


----------



## tu123

The fact that you only bled for less than 24hrs is a good sign

Light or even moderate bleeding is common during early pregnancy, especially around the time you would likely have a period.

However, yes you can miscarry even with a closed cervix. 

My last MC took eight weeks to pass before my cervix opened.

Hopefully hun you are fine. Do you have an early pregnany assessment unit at your local hospital? If so, just turn up and tell them what has happened. Hopefully they will scan you.

xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

I have been to the er and there was a yolk sac which wasn't there on wednesday when I started spotting. So the baby was growing from wed-sun but I'm just not in a good place :/ U/s follow up is next week and that's a long ways away to know.


----------



## mommyof5

I miscarried with a closed cervix


----------



## LizziesMama

I also mc'd with a closed cervix. Ended up with a D&C three weeks after the baby stopped progressing, cervix still closed.


----------



## Jaclyn12

I know everyone is saying they had a miscarriage with their cervix closed, but have you women had miscarriages before or was this your first? I have 3 healthy babies and I had 3 healthy pregnancies , but this one has me nervous and scared. I don't know how far I am just yet because it is really early and they could not tell yet, but i've been spotting/bleeding/clotting, butwent to hospital and they said my cervix is closed which is a really good sign, but of course I'm still really scared. What do you guys think? Someone please help me free my mind from thinking constantly...


----------



## mdjoy

With my 1st m/c my cervix was closed. I went to the ER sun am and was having a good amount of blood and clots and it was closed but baby's HB was only 90 at 6 wks 6 days and hcg low so dr's told me a m/c was probably inevitable. I ended up passing the baby the next am


----------



## kissesandhugs

Holy old thread. I was the OP and I was bleeding and clotting terribly from week 4-6. Literally toilet red with blood. My cervix was closed. Now I have a baby who will be 7 months old on the 3rd :)


----------



## Linz88

babypeanut25 said:


> My first miscarriage I started bleeding and went to ER when they did an ultrasound my cervix was closed. They said there was nothing in womb and to expect heavier bleeding soon. I honestly didn't care to ask what any of it meant I jut wanted to be home. Sorry I don't have more info for you.

Same happened to me too..


----------

